

Show HN: Papertrailer – Your digital filing cabinet - crisson
https://www.papertrailer.com

======
jreyes14
I've used Papertrailer to organize things like my taxes, grandmother's estate,
and the myriad documents required to purchase my condo. The ability to store,
search, annotate and share documents (with my accountant, lawyer, family)
easily has been a lifesaver several times over.

Full disclosure: the founders are friends of mine and I still pay them full
price.

------
Domenic_S
Difference between the individual and family plans? Seems like the only
difference is 1 additional user. For $10 extra/month my wife and I can share a
single login.

Plans max out at 30 docs/month? Is that enough? TBH it seems pricey.

I signed up though, worth a shot. Definitely a pain point for my family.

~~~
crisson
Hi Domenic_S, I'm one of Papertrailer's founders!

Thanks for the good catch – there are a couple typos/remnants from prior
pricing plans there (both are now updated).

First, there is a difference between the individual and family plans – the
individual one is 15 and the family is 30. Second, it is 30 _documents_, not
30 pages per month. From looking at the use of our existing customers, it is
our observation that 30 documents per month is more capacity than most need
(and most end up using). However, if you find that you need more, just let us
know. We want to provide plans that are actually useful to you and best fit
our customers needs.

~~~
sa5
What's the definition of a document? Is there a page limit?

~~~
crisson
A document is like a file -- so a 10-page living will is a document, but so is
a 1-page bill from your doctor. There is presently no page limit.

------
jpetersonmn
I love the idea of this, however I hate the idea of sending all my documents
to someone on the interweb.

~~~
crisson
If you mean you're uncomfortable sending physical documents, we provide the
paper service for maximum convenience, and we have tight security on the
process[0]. For those uncomfortable with that, or if you do not require that
service, there is a digital plan in which you can get the benefits of the
organization and sharing features but just do all the uploading yourself.

You raise a valid point, though, about us having to overcome a trust hurdle.
So let me ask you – what would theoretically make you feel comfortable about
sending in documents?

[0]
[https://www.papertrailer.com/security](https://www.papertrailer.com/security)

~~~
jpetersonmn
I guess I would just want something like this as a desktop application and not
something where my information was out on the internet like that. I know I
have stacks of physical papers in my office that never get filed. I'd love to
be able to just scan them in bulk and have some nice system that was able to
read them and learn what they were, sort and tag them, etc... Many of these
documents are sensitive in nature. It's a huge thing to trust a 3rd party
with. Even if I scan and upload via https, and you encrypt them, you must have
a way decrypt them so you can display them back to us, etc...

